# Any temporary fix for audio stutter?



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a HR22 and using hdmi for video and optical for sound. Until DTV can fix the problem. Is there any thing that can be done as a work around for the problem? I was thinking maybe a digital audio coaxial cable might work instead of using optical? Or does that not make any difference?


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I found my problem. Firstly. 1 of the cables going into the PI was loose. I also changed out my optical cable and now using a digital coaxial cable. Not only is there no more audio issues. It has also fixed my lip sync issue and video tiling. A cable going into the PI. When you hand tighten it. It pops loose. Grabbed some pliers and got that baby secure now.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

KoRn said:


> Well I found my problem. Firstly. 1 of the cables going into the PI was loose. I also changed out my optical cable and now using a digital coaxial cable. Not only is there no more audio issues. It has also fixed my lip sync issue and video tiling. A cable going into the PI. When you hand tighten it. It pops loose. Grabbed some pliers and got that baby secure now.


Unfortunately, those issues continue with an HDMI cable here. Audio is not a big issue, although I do get the occasional loud "blurp" sound and/or audio drop or lip sync issue, but video is the worst culprit for me. Stuttering, jittery, pixelation at times, and complete drop outs have all been the norm since 029/029b. And again, as I have said before, everything was perfect prior to the update.


----------



## marsmadness (Aug 26, 2006)

This "blurp" audio problem has become very annoying, especially happens a LOT on the local CBS HD feed. Is this something with the latest software, that will be cleared up on the next download? Any idea when it will be fixed?

Is there anything I can do to mitigate it?


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

I was told by the tech that came out to my house on Saturday that the problem is with the DFW local channels and not D*. 

I get the audio stutter on CBS-11, too, by the way.


----------



## aarontx (Nov 1, 2008)

I also have the audio stuttering problems,

I also live in the dallas area and when I watch the channels through my TV's tuner with a OTA antenna, the stuttering is not there. 

I will be watching channel 4 fox or 11 cbs and it will be stuttering on the HR22, but soon as I switch to the OTA tuner on the TV, no stuttering is there. Makes me know that it is indeed Directv.

It also stutters for me not as bad though on the national HD channels. I'm begining to think it happens on everyones, just some people are not as sensitive to this problem. My wife only notices them most of the time when it is really bad, or if I rewind them after it happens.


I have had techs out replace the receiver, the BBC's, cabling, LNB. None of them made a single difference. All grounding was checked, and power was checked also. Tried plugging straight to the wall and into surge protector, both did it. Does it with HDMI and with component and analog RCA's.

When you rewind it, it will always stutter in the same spot. That means the HR22-100 is recording it that way, and it not a problem with the playback, but rather in the stream or somewhere in the compression/decompression.

-Aaron


----------



## marsmadness (Aug 26, 2006)

aarontx said:


> I also have the audio stuttering problems,
> 
> I also live in the dallas area and when I watch the channels through my TV's tuner with a OTA antenna, the stuttering is not there.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Aaron,

So what's the answer then? Did the D* techs have a solution? Does it have something to do with the latest software...as it is a fairly new problem?


----------



## aarontx (Nov 1, 2008)

marsmadness said:


> Thanks, Aaron,
> 
> So what's the answer then? Did the D* techs have a solution? Does it have something to do with the latest software...as it is a fairly new problem?


No they never did fix it or have an answer. They pretty much changed everything out, receiver, cables, LNB. Verified all setups and signals. I just gave up with Directv support, it was taking way to much of my time and money.

I just want this fixed, but I cannot seem to find a way to contact someone in directv that actually knows the interworkings of their own system. All of the phone numbers I call only know how to unplug the receiver, or send a tech out. After the techs swap everything out, they do not know how to escalate the problem to the correct department. In my opinion there is some kind of problem with the decompression of the mpeg 4 signal in these boxes causing the audio stutters. I'm no expert but I would be suprised if it was not.

If anyone knows how to contact the actual department that trouble shoots the broadcast compression, or the department that actually works on the software for the HR2x's, please forward this thread to them. Directv employees that I contact never know how to do this. Thank you,

-Aaron


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

marsmadness said:


> This "blurp" audio problem has become very annoying, especially happens a LOT on the local CBS HD feed. Is this something with the latest software, that will be cleared up on the next download? Any idea when it will be fixed?
> 
> Is there anything I can do to mitigate it?


Been happening on my local CBS *long* before DirecTV even had any HD on the sat (OTA in other words). Still happens a couple times an hour OTA, DirecTV and cable. It's just that our local CBS is cheap and only spends the bare minimum and has interference problems with their digital signal (which of course gets passed on to DirecTV now that they carry it). In other words nothing DirecTV can do. We complain to the local engineer who would like to do something but hands are tied by management. Obviously just my local situation but in the case of locals, most likely the problem is with the local unless you can confirm the problem happens only via DirecTV and doesn't happen for anyone getting it OTA, Dish or via cable.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

aarontx said:


> I also have the audio stuttering problems,
> 
> I also live in the dallas area and when I watch the channels through my TV's tuner with a OTA antenna, the stuttering is not there.
> 
> ...


There are occasional stutters in HD feeds, on all the feeds, local and national, OTA or from the sats. Your example above doesnt prove that it is Directv's fault. It doesnt mean that it isnt, but f you are using an HR22, it doesnt have OTA tuners, so you seem to be comparing OTA feed to HD sat feed, it still could be a problem at the local DFW station....it could be they cant their s**** together and correct transmission issues to Directv.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Our audio has been skipping on both of our HR21's for a few weeks. It happens very randomly, sometimes once an hour and sometimes once every five minutes. At first we thought it was just one of the units, but then noticed last night that it was happening on the other as well. A bit annoying.

Happened quite a bit on the Amazing Race last night as well as on a recording of Criminal Minds..

I never noticed it was only on DFW locals, but looking back, that's probably correct. We're going to have to pay more attention as to when it happens and perhaps why.


----------



## marsmadness (Aug 26, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Our audio has been skipping on both of our HR21's for a few weeks. It happens very randomly, sometimes once an hour and sometimes once every five minutes. At first we thought it was just one of the units, but then noticed last night that it was happening on the other as well. A bit annoying.
> 
> Happened quite a bit on the Amazing Race last night as well as on a recording of Criminal Minds..
> 
> I never noticed it was only on DFW locals, but looking back, that's probably correct. We're going to have to pay more attention as to when it happens and perhaps why.


Thanks, Stew,

Yes, I've noticed it on CBS mostly, unfortunately, they seem to have quite a few shows we watch...CSI Miami, Survivor, Amazing Race...

GO GREEN!


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Well damn. I thought it was the optical cable or the cable not being completely tight going in to the PI. The symptoms are back. Good to know others have the same issue. I know it is not my equipment now.


----------



## looker44 (Nov 25, 2007)

dfw local cbs-11 seems to be the worst for me. abc/nbc not as bad


----------



## Wilhite (May 5, 2004)

Hmmm... another person here that has issues with on the local DFW CBS feed. I don't know about the other locals though. I haven't really recorded much from locals on my HR20-700 this season. 

I wonder if we are all having the same stutter at the same time? Is there anyone here that still has last weeks (11/20) Survivor that wants to compare?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

A couple of stutters on ER from 11/20 that I just watched.


----------



## shollowa74 (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow, since this has morphed into a DFW issue thread, especially with CBS, I will say that CBS for me is pretty bad as well. If it happens on other channels, it is not as frequent. 

Is there anything we can do? Should we contact CBS 11 and make them aware of the issue? 

I am glad I am not alone.


----------



## 767fr8dog (Aug 4, 2008)

As i type, all locals are pixelating and unwatchable. This has become a daily problem , though intermittent. 
My only hr10-250 is still working great.
Problems are on both Hr20 and 21.


----------



## Packersrule (Sep 10, 2007)

I have found that watch live TV causes this. I pause for 10 seconds then I press the skip back button. It works for me but maybe it's a different problem.


----------



## w3syt (Feb 17, 2006)

I have actually found the situation every bit as bad on a kitchen TV connected to a $40 converter & antenna---NO Directv involved.


----------



## aarontx (Nov 1, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> There are occasional stutters in HD feeds, on all the feeds, local and national, OTA or from the sats. Your example above doesnt prove that it is Directv's fault. It doesnt mean that it isnt, but f you are using an HR22, it doesnt have OTA tuners, so you seem to be comparing OTA feed to HD sat feed, it still could be a problem at the local DFW station....it could be they cant their s**** together and correct transmission issues to Directv.


Of course the HR22-100 does not have an OTA tuner. I have a OTA tuner in my TV, and when I watch my antenna thru my TV, I NEVER have the stuttering on any of the DFW locals in HD OTA with my TV.

This also does not explain why I get stutters about every 3-5 minutes on other Directv channels like history, science, natgeo, nfl network, espn, tbs, discovery.

I have had my entire setup checked and replaced and I still get them, so I am almost 100% this is a directv problem. In fact I think everyone with an HR2x has this stutter with HD channels, just some people cannt notice it as often, but that is another argument.

Another thing to rule out the DFW networks, my folks have Dish network HD, and none of their local channels or national channels have the audio stuttering, so obviously it is not the national networks or DFW programming.

-Aaron


----------



## aarontx (Nov 1, 2008)

also,

This seemed to start last month right after the release of the 0x290 software, where they claimed to have "fixed audio lip sync robustness"

It may be a strech but I now think this is related, and somehow when the HR thinks the audio track might be off, instead of letting it get the lipsync get off, it deletes a very small amount of audio to "catch it back up". What we hear is the stutter. I think it code malfunctions sometimes and we get a bad few moments of the audio stutter. I really did not seems to notice this before.

I think it is more an interaction between the actual receiver box and the signals it is receiving. So while some shows everyone on here will hear stuttering, I do not think it will be in the same places for everyone, but I could be wrong since I do not have multiple HR's, and I have not cunducted the experiment yet. That is just my guess.


Well hope that helps, maybe someone could forward this thought along to Directv that knows how to fix this. This really needs to be fixed.


Thanks


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

aarontx said:


> This seemed to start last month right after the release of the 0x290 software, where they claimed to have "fixed audio lip sync robustness"
> 
> It may be a strech but I now think this is related,


I don't think it has anything to do with 0x290.


----------



## Wilhite (May 5, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with 0x290.


I don't think so either. I've seen this for quite a while now and it seems to be most prevalent on KTVT (CBS).


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

marsmadness said:


> Thanks, Stew,
> 
> Yes, I've noticed it on CBS mostly, unfortunately, they seem to have quite a few shows we watch...CSI Miami, Survivor, Amazing Race...
> 
> GO GREEN!


Yep, all my CBS recordings get a very annoying pop in the left channel. I believe t is a national feed issue and it has been going on through several different software versions. 
I get frustrated with these national and even local sound issues. Do they not have personal who view and listen to the end product for technical troubles? Is it truly up to the millions of viewers to one by one write in complaints for obvious issues?


----------



## looker44 (Nov 25, 2007)

perhaps cbs11 will fix if several of us send problems. board ops will not let me post url's until i post five messages so oyu have to hunt w w w . c b s 11 . c o m / contact on your own (take out spaces)


----------



## Wilhite (May 5, 2004)

Hmmm... Last nights recording of Survivor was clean. No hiccups. No stutters.

What gives??


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Wilhite said:


> Hmmm... Last nights recording of Survivor was clean. No hiccups. No stutters.
> 
> What gives??


Your local CBS probably fixed whatever their problem was. At least you can hope they fixed it long term.


----------



## lewisboor (Dec 12, 2008)

I actually like the fact this has become a DFW topic. I have been searching for solutions to this issue and everyone seem to have the same problems with no one to contact. Directv has also come out and replaced my H20-700 and cables which did not resolve the issue.


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

Same issues with CBS HD feed in Chicago. Sound drop outs every 5 minutes or so for about a second. Very annoying.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

mrb said:


> Same issues with CBS HD feed in Chicago. Sound drop outs every 5 minutes or so for about a second. Very annoying.


I'm getting the same issue.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

The audio stutter problem on CBS in DFW is widely posted, DirecTV knows about it and is working with CBS to try to find/fix it. The problem is also being reported with other CBS stations in other cities so it's obviously something related to a piece of equipment used by CBS or an issue with the data stream for the CBS signal not being handled well by the DirecTV encoders.


----------



## LittleSaint (Dec 16, 2008)

Same problem in Cleveland. It only happens with CBS HD. I talked to two other subscribers in the area, and they confirm the same problem.


----------



## Mescalito (Dec 17, 2008)

Have the audio stutter problem here in SoCal with my hr20-700. Problem did not exist with my 10-250. I've had at least five service calls, 1 dish replacement, and 2 stb replacements. Problem also exists OTA. D*TV is now saying it must be an issue between my Fujitsu P50/40 and the hr20-700. I've, unfortunately, learned to live with it.


----------



## tominvt (Sep 19, 2007)

I live in Vermont and also get the dreaded "brrrippp" followed by the audio drop for several seconds with the CBS station. Rarely happens on other channels.


----------



## DVaccarelli (Jan 16, 2008)

It'll also happen randomly on some of our channels, like WUHF, or WROC. Whenever it happens, I would jump.


----------



## metal83 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm in new hampshire, i also get all these annoying audio issues, blirrrps, drop outs, lip sycn issues, etc. 
And sometimes when a commercial comes on, or i rewind or fast forward a program, i'll get a pop sound. 

It really sucks considering i have a surround system setup, i'm constanly worried about damaging my speakers with these strange audio issues. These things only happen on Directv, not on any other sources.

Also i get jittery video sometimes, but my signals are in the 90's, it happens on my samsung LCD, and on my little crt in my bedroom. Very annoying, makes me wish i could switch back to comcast, but i don't want to pay a cancellation fee.


----------

